# Stevens Crossbike X3C Disc



## eyjin (14. April 2009)

Hello,

verkaufe ein Stevens X3C, für weitere Infos:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230337182453

MfG


----------

